# Good Day Off



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

Had the day off to do some christmas shopping. Got into this in the morning and was shopping buy noon. Dog did a good job, pick up a bird I thought I miss a 1/2 mile away from where I shot it or at it? Just seen a few feathers fly. A good cold day in nodak.


----------

